# Beavertail Micro 16 on order



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Will and Elizabeth Leslie, owners of Aeon Marine/Beavertail, have been an absolute delight to work with. I've been finalizing all the details for the new boat and it will be going into production this week. This is a true technical poling skiff for one or two anglers with a weight of 400 pounds and draft of 5 inches loaded. Power will be an Evinrude 30-hp E-TEC tiller model with a max speed of around 30 mph. I've added the latest push pole from Carbon Marine, the G3LR weighing in about 3.5 pounds, a MotorGuide Xi5 bow trolling motor (55 pound thrust with remote fob steering), Garmin echoMAP 44dv sonar/plotter combo and an Engel 35 Deep Blue cooler, which will double as the passenger seat.

I'll post photos of my boat as it is being built. Looking at the first part of December for delivery. Can't wait!

Here's a video clip of the Micro in action:
http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?p=1314


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Conch! Looking forward to the build photos.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet ride! That sounds like a nice setup.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Heard from Beavertail last night that my skiff will be ready on December 16th. 

Finalized details and all the accessories are already at the plant except the MotorGuide Xi5 trolling motor, which was supposed to ship this week. Have always been strictly a poler but made the concession to age and the desire to fish creeks solo by ordering the electric. It will be the 12-volt, 55-pound thrust version with remote wireless steering and 48-inch shaft. I should be able to water ski behind it. Have already installed a 30-watt solar panel with digital charger controller to keep the Odyssey battery topped off. If away from home, I have a portable charger that I can use. 

Beavertail just delivered 10 skiffs for a lodge in Central America and were waiting on the Awlgrip for my top cap. So with the holiday break I should have photos of the parts being pulled from the molds next week.

21 days and counting. Can't wait.


----------



## Jay Brimberry (Sep 1, 2015)

I love those boats, I got to see one at the Beavertail owners tournament in Ruskin in October. They are the only true technical poling skiff made by them anymore. You will love it if you like getting skinny. The one I got to see calls the Indian River home.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Just got my first batch of photos from the builder. She's coming along nicely. Finish is Awlgrip with haze gray for the hull and very light gray (Awlgrip calls it Chevy White but I'm a Ford man) for the deck/cap.

Can't wait!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Skiff is assembled and headed to finishing.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

looks real good! I had a micro for a while, loved it!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks HCFT. After owning a heavier custom flats boat for more than a dozen years I'm looking forward to downsizing. This will be the perfect solution for me for low tide adventures along the Forgotten Coast. I considered multiple options and the Beavertail was the best fit for overall fishability, execution and style. Excited about taking delivery next week and spending the rest of the month getting her slimy.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Getting close. The command pod should be finished this afternoon and they have already mounted the Motor Guide Xi5 trolling motor. Final stretch...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Last batch of build photos. The next ones will be the completed skiff hooked up behind my truck!


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

Conch75 said:


> Last batch of build photos. The next ones will be the completed skiff hooked up behind my truck!


How are these skiffs? I was thinking about wet testing the micro and the strike. I called a few days ago and they seem alright. I'm just wondering how they run and pole. Not to mention the rigging because there are alot of boat companies that have poor rigging. I've asked a few people about beavertail and I haven't heard anything negative, but I havent seen any down here in the glades.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Micro was ready as promised yesterday and I trailered her home. Need to get it registered and add a few things, including compartment mats, wax, etc. Pouring rain here today, so it looks like tomorrow for the wet test. Rigging is very neat, well organized and logical. Very pleased with my purchase and can't wait to get it slimed!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> Sweet ride!


Dude, that's a sick skiff. I'm going to sell my ankona for a strike or a micro! I love the color! What grey is that?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Hiramsfly said:


> Dude, that's a sick skiff. I'm going to sell my ankona for a strike or a micro! I love the color! What grey is that?


I'm going to guess 'steamship grey' from Awlgrip.


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> I'm going to guess 'steamship grey' from Awlgrip.


It's a nice color with the black out package. A black ramlin trailer with that would be sick.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The hull is Awlgrip Haze Gray while the deck is Ford White (Awlgrip calls it Chevy White, but I'm a Ford F150 man). Cushions are very light gray with black trim. They also color-matched the Engel seat cushion.

Going to put a coat of AwlCare on it this afternoon.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 4, 2013)

REAL NICE! Cool little micro! My favorite color combo! ...is the gas tank powder coated too?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Photos were deleted after I cancelled my PhotoBucket account. I was getting dozens of email spams a day because of the PB listing. Don't understand why direct photo posting on MS.com doesn't work?

Anyway, after getting the skiff registered, protected with AwlCare and breaking in the E-TEC, I fished it as much as weather would allow over the holiday break. Christened it with a topwater trout, red and black sea bass for a quasi inshore slam. Took the wife's boss out the next day and we scored 15 trout and a couple more BSB.

The more I run this boat the more impressed I am. It floats in spit (literally 5 inches by myself with 3/4 fuel and cooler full), poles like a dart, is whisper quiet and absolutely bone dry. I was running in a two-foot chop Saturday into a NE 15-knot wind. Tabbed the bow down and zipped through without a drop of spray. My insurance is one-quarter of what it used to be and I'm topping off the tank for about $6 of no-corn gas. 

Couldn't be happier with the performance and my overall Beavertail experience. 

Making plans for a camping trip to Flamingo in late February to really put her to the test. In the meantime I'll continue harassing the trout and reds while counting the days until tarpon season.


----------

